# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Depressie*

Depressie is een ziekte die zich uit in verschillende psychische symptomen en neurologische symptomen. Deze symptomen dienen minstens twee weken aan te houden. Echter duurt een depressie vaak langer voordat het wordt onderkend door jezelf en je omgeving.

De psychische symptomen zijn (het functioneren van de geest):
- somberheid en neerslachtigheid
- geen plezier meer
- weinig tot geen belangstelling meer voor het werk
- beperkte belangstelling voor de dagelijkse bezigheden
- desinteresse in anderen en in seks
- geen zin meer hebben in iets
- op schuldgevoelens teren over van alles en nog wat
- soms geobsedeerd door zelfmoord of doodsgedachten
- in het ergste geval zelfmoordpogingen

De neurologische symptomen zijn (het functioneren van de hersenen):
- slaapproblemen
- vermoeidheid
- eetproblemen (anorexia of boulimia)
- concentratieproblemen en vergeetachtigheid
- vaak vertraagde reactie soms aangevuld met een geagiteerde reactie

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak is vaak te vinden in het gebeuren in iemands leven. Zo kun je denken aan echtelijke ruzies, perikelen binnen het gezin, een ontslag, een overlijden, etc. Het kan ook plotseling opduiken zonder enige aanleiding. Je kunt dan denken aan bijvoorbeeld een winterdepressie.

*Onderzoek*
Wanneer je bewust wordt van enkele bovengenoemde symptomen zul je naar je huisarts gaan. Deze zal je naar een psycholoog of psychiater doorverwijzen.

*Risico's*
Wanneer je uit de depressie bent, kan het wegblijven, maar het kan ook weer terugkomen. Het komt terug wanneer de depressie niet op de juiste manier is aangepakt. De oorzaak wordt dan niet goed behandelt. Dit heeft grote gevolgen voor jezelf maar ook voor de omgeving. 

*Behandeling*
Het kan zijn dat je alleen psychische symptomen hebt. Dan is het voldoende om met iemand je problemen uiteen te zetten en samen naar oplossingen zoeken. 

Wanneer je psychische en neurologische symptomen hebt, heb je aan alleen psychotherapeutische ondersteuning niet genoeg. Om de neurologische symptomen te bestrijden heb je medicatie nodig. (Hieronder meer informatie over medicatie)

Vergeet niet dat de omgeving ook steun nodig heeft. Want het is voor hen ook een zware periode, omdat alle verantwoordelijkheid op hen valt.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- mens-en-samenleving.infonu.nl 
- medinet.be 
- gezondheid.infoblog.be

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie! 

Thanks for sharing!

Super goed informatie artikel!!! 

helaas ook herkenbaar :Frown: 

knuffel
mij!

----------


## smoothy

wat een leesvoer zeg maar zeer herkenbaar :EEK!: 
er staat ook iets in dat de huisarts je symptomen serieus moet nemen 
maar dat doen de meeste artsen niet.
als je de stempel depressief heb gooien ze vaak als je wat heb op spanningen
ik heb het zelf vaak genoeg meegemaakt jammer genoeg :Mad: 
en daardoor ga je niet meer graag naar je huisarts toe omdat hij toch weer gaat zeggen dat het spanningen zijn. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, duidelijke artikels, maar idd veel leesvoer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Smoothy, vervelend dat je niet serieus genomen wordt in andere klachten en dat het op depressie en spanningen gegooid wordt  :Frown:  Ik ken het gevoel dat je huisarts je niet serieus neemt, helaas is een andere nemen lastig door patientenstops... Ik hoop voor je dat je je (snel) weer wat beter voelt!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

dag krekeltje,
ik ben het niet met je post eens,
natuurlijk zullen er mensen zijn die zullen opknappen met positief denken en leven.
maar er zijn echt meerdere gevallen die AD echt nodig hebben, zoals ik bv.
bij mij en bij vele anderen werken de receptoren van de hersenen niet optimaal, de chronische depressies zullen dus AD nodig hebben.
ik ben echt een heel positief opgewekt iemand, maar in mijn hoofd zit het dus niet goed met de serotinine.
slik al heel lang AD, meerdere soorten gehad,
een paar keer ben ik gestopt metAD omdat het zo lang al heel goed met mij ging.
maar na ongeveer 6 weken (zolang zit AD nog in je bloed) krijg ik toch steeds weer klachten en moest ik wel weer met AD beginnen, ondanks psychotherapie.
voor mij is het nu dus levenslang slikken met AD.
kan er nu vrede mee hebben, want ik wil niet weer in een depressie raken.
mijn psych. vindt dit ook
groeten

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske,

Beter een fijn,gelukkig en rustig leven mét AD dan een 'roetsjbaanleven' zonder AD hé!
Ben het met je eens!
Doen waar je je het beste bij voelt!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------

